# Iowa close to becoming "shall-issue"



## Grenadier (Mar 30, 2010)

Some good news for the Iowans:

http://blogs.desmoinesregister.com/...n-proposal-favored-by-nra-passes-iowa-senate/



> Sheriffs would no longer have nearly unlimited discretion to deny an Iowan a permit to carry a concealed weapon under a bill the Iowa Senate approved today.
> 
> Most public safety organizations oppose the legislation, *but the National Rifle Association registered in favor of the bill, Senate File 2379*.
> The Senate voted 44-4. All four no votes were from Democrats.
> ...


 
It's a good start, and with this kind of margin, there's no way it can be vetoed.  All that's left is for the House to finish their work.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 30, 2010)

Quick update:  It passed the house.  All that's left is for the governor's sig, which he said he'll sign.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 31, 2010)

awesome, always glad to see legislation that makes it easier for people.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Apr 1, 2010)

Great!

And Arizona is close to becoming VERMONT STYLE! Or should I say Vermont and Alaska style. That is, no permint needed!

Yes the times are a'changing!

Deaf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 2, 2010)

I am most gladified to hear this.


----------



## searcher (Apr 6, 2010)

Good times are a coming boys!!!


----------

